# Patek Philippe Nautilus vs. Audemars Piguet Royal Oak



## omega1234

The other day I was at a watch store getting my dad a watch box for father's day. The store was an AD of Blancpain, AP, UN, etc. I had previously assumed the Fifty Fathoms as my grail, but didn't particularly care for it in person. I did finally see the Royal Oak in person and it was one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen. I will purchase one eventually, but not for a little while. So, I was looking at watches and decided to check out the PP Nautilus and realized it was somewhat reminiscent of the AP RO. I was wondering which watch people on here prefer. They are both excellent examples of horology and my 2 favorite sportier watches, but personally, I care for the AP RO better.


----------



## panamamike

omega1234 said:


> The other day I was at a watch store getting my dad a watch box for father's day. The store was an AD of Blancpain, AP, UN, etc. I had previously assumed the Fifty Fathoms as my grail, but didn't particularly care for it in person. I did finally see the Royal Oak in person and it was one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen. I will purchase one eventually, but not for a little while. So, I was looking at watches and decided to check out the PP Nautilus and realized it was somewhat reminiscent of the AP RO. I was wondering which watch people on here prefer. They are both excellent examples of horology and my 2 favorite sportier watches, but personally, I care for the AP RO better.


PP for me, there simply too many ROO going around.

Mike


----------



## mxzylptlk

Correct me if i am wrong, i believe nautilus is just a couple of thousand more in price but PP has its in house in nautilus while $17k of AP-RO for an ETA and the dial is the one they claim that is in-house, overpriced. 
Go PP


----------



## G.Mac

Both. I have an AP and am working towards a PP particularly the nautilus as well.


----------



## christianj

I own both a Patek Nautilus 5711 and an AP Royal Oak Chronograph and they are both great watches. For me the Patek is more of a dressier watch than the AP. If I had to choose only one it was be the Nautilus. Why? The fit of the Nautilus is more comfortable than the AP. The AP bracelet seems to have rougher edges and that makes a big difference IMHO. Finding an AD with a 5711 in stock can be more difficult than finding a ROC as well. Not sure if you have a dial color preference but the Patek is only available in the blue and a white which was recently just introduced (I have yet to see one in person). The AP is available in a couple of different colors (including some of the older used models) in silver (white), black and blue. There's also a great looking white with black chrono dials (it's commonly called the Panda). 

I would suggest you try both watches on SEVERAL times and then chose the one that keeps you up at night.


----------



## ImitationOfLife

mxzylptlk said:


> Correct me if i am wrong, i believe nautilus is just a couple of thousand more in price but PP has its in house in nautilus while $17k of AP-RO for an ETA and the dial is the one they claim that is in-house, overpriced.
> Go PP


AP does NOT use ETA movements.


----------



## craniotes

For starters, you've gotta compare apples to apples here. For me, that would be an AP Royal Oak 15202ST "Jumbo" vs. a PP Nautilus 5711/1A, and in this contest it's a dead heat -- for me, at least -- with the AP winning points for extreme thinness and its exquisite 2120 movement, while the 5711 counters by virtue being a Patek (yes, that's worth a lot) and resale value; they both feature sublime case finishing, incredible dials, and, of course, undiluted, iconic Genta designs.










I own a Jumbo now, but next year will be the "year of the Nautilus" in the Craniotes household. ;-)

As an aside, In terms of overall aesthetics, I must say that my personal tastes do skew towards the angular lines of the Royal Oak over the softer cut of the Nautilus, which might explain why I currently own two APs and fully intend to add another after I address the whole "lack of a Patek in the collection" issue.

The Jumbo:

















And the Diver:









Regards,
Adam

PS - As has already been pointed out, AP does not use ETA movements, so let's put that nonsense to rest right now. What they do use are Dubois Depraz chrono modules in their Offshore Chronographs, but these are finished in-house to the same standards as the exclusive c.3120 movements they're built on top of; the Royal Oak Chronographs (non-Offshore models) use F.Piguet integrated chronograph movements that are refinished by hand at Le Brassus as well.


----------



## phunky_monkey

I plan on adding a 15300 or 15400 RO to the collection next year as I think they are some of the nicest pieces available at any price. With that in mind, if someone offered me both at the same price I think I'd swing the way of the Nautilus. It's a beautiful piece.

I don't really think you can go wrong with either!


----------



## omega1234

Just to clear things up this is all hypothetical, but someday I hope to add one or both to my collection.


----------



## mleok

To me, the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak, and the Patek Philippe Nautilus cries out for the clean dial of the time only variants. I am particularly fond of the blue dialed 5711 and the 40th Anniversary version of the Royal Oak Jumbo.


















For me, I have a Vacheron Constantin Overseas, which I find to be quite elegant yet modern in a 42.mm case. It makes interesting use of the Maltese cross motif in the bezel, bracelet, and clasp. Indeed, the bracelet is a work of art, every bit as comfortable is the Nautilus, but yet much more substantial. It doesn't use an in-house movement, but rather a refinished JLC calibre 889.


----------



## telackey

Royal Oak for me, by a nose. The bracelet helps tip the scales in its favor. I think it is a slightly more "put together" package than the Nautilus.


----------



## EvilBendy

I prefer the nautilus in blue and the ro in white...


Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
IWC Portuguese Automatic
BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50
Rolex Deep Sea Seadweller 2012
Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976
Rolex Everrose Gold Daytona (black dial)
Patek Philippe SS Nautilus


----------



## Tick Talk

In terms of genetics, the Royal Oak and Nautilus not only shared a designer, but also movements for a period. Along with the (non-Genta) Vacheron Constantin 222, they all originally housed versions of the JLC 920 caliber. AP and VC have never stopped using this superb ultra-thin automatic and within the last few years both have brought its manufacture in-house. IMHO, VC can't bring out an Overseas model with the 1120 caliber soon enough...


----------



## mleok

Tick Talk said:


> In terms of genetics, the Royal Oak and Nautilus not only shared a designer, but also movements for a period. Along with the (non-Genta) Vacheron Constantin 222, they all originally housed versions of the JLC 920 caliber. AP and VC have never stopped using this superb ultra-thin automatic and within the last few years both have brought its manufacture in-house. IMHO, VC can't bring out an Overseas model with the 1120 caliber soon enough...


The JLC 920 calibre is such a pretty ultra-thin movement, and the rail system for the rotor is quite exceptional. With the exception of the Historiques Ultra-fine 1968, and limited edition Excellence Platine Patrimony Contemporaine, Vacheron only uses the VC 1120 as a base movement for more complicated watches.

http://vacheron.watchprosite.com/show-nblog.post/ti-742103/










While I would love to see a VC Overseas with the 1120, I shudder to think what Vacheron will charge for it.


----------



## Tick Talk

AP's own ultra-thin dress watch, with their now in-house 2120 in a gold case, is available under $20k. For VC, a $5k surcharge over their "standard" movement steel Overseas would seem reasonable.


----------



## EvilBendy

Here's mine...









Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
IWC Portuguese Automatic
BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50
Rolex Deep Sea Seadweller 2012
Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976
Rolex Everrose Gold Daytona (black dial)
Patek Philippe SS Nautilus


----------



## samanator

For me the PP Nautilus is it. Primarily the version with the moonphase. I think I would have to just stop there if I got one and walk away from looking at other watches


----------



## EvilBendy

Ok well today it's this one... I guess I flip back and forth 










Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/500
Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976
Rolex Everrose Gold Daytona (black dial)
Patek Philippe SS Nautilus
Audemars Piguet ROO Rubens Barrichello II titanium


----------



## craniotes

Tick Talk said:


> AP's own ultra-thin dress watch, with their now in-house 2120 in a gold case, is available under $20k. For VC, a $5k surcharge over their "standard" movement steel Overseas would seem reasonable.


Don't hold your breath; AP retained the exclusive rights to produce this movement after they sold JLC to Richemont and they're pretty particular about who else uses it and and in what capacity. For some odd reason I don't see them selling any more to VC above and beyond the few they provide for their complications, the Historique Ultra-fine and the extremely limited Platine (which is probably already sold out). To be honest, I'm surprised that they're still supplying any to Vacheron at all).

It's a pity, because this really is an amazingly gorgeous movement (http://people.timezone.com/library/horologium/horologium631686780396906210).

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Tick Talk

*My apologies to Adam and others for this error! A direct question yielded the response that components of the VC calibre 1120 are supplied by AP, then finished, assembled, regulated and cased in-house to meet the criteria for the Geneva Seal, which the VC 1120 movement achieves. This harkens back to the original partnership between JLC and V&C over the same movement. The wheels within wheels of the Swiss watch industry continue to amaze :-0

My friend, your facts are wrong! VC has the movement in production right now as you will see from the photo posted by mleok above. Please go to the VC website and confirm for yourself.



craniotes said:


> Don't hold your breath; AP retained the exclusive rights to produce this movement after they sold JLC to Richemont and they're pretty particular about who else uses it and and in what capacity. For some odd reason I don't see them selling any more to VC above and beyond the few they provide for their complications, the Historique Ultra-fine and the extremely limited Platine (which is probably already sold out). To be honest, I'm surprised that they're still supplying any to Vacheron at all).
> 
> It's a pity, because this really is an amazingly gorgeous movement (The Most Exclusive Automatic: The Vacheron Caliber 1120 - TimeZone).
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


----------



## craniotes

Tick Talk said:


> My friend, your facts are wrong! VC has the movement in production right now as you will see from the photo posted by mleok above. Please go to the VC website and confirm for yourself.


The movement is made for VC by AP (or, more specifically, by their Renaud & Papi special projects division).

Sorry, but dem's da facts.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## kubunggo

Dems da facts!! Yo!!


----------



## lxxrr

The AP bracelet is one of the best at any price point. With its brushed top and beveled-polished edging and rediculous amounts of detail its tough to beat. AP for me.


----------



## watchguyinnyc

HI ...for a Audemars Royal oak 39mm...what is a better investment blue or white dial for resale?


----------



## Moloch

I love the looks of the Royal Oak more but water resistance of 50 meters leans me toward the Nautilus camp. I know that Offshore models exist but they are large for me. No modern sports watch should have under 100 meter water resistance. Is silly for me to change my watch if I want to jet ski or go surfing.


----------



## AbuKalb93

watchguyinnyc said:


> HI ...for a Audemars Royal oak 39mm...what is a better investment blue or white dial for resale?


Watches are a bad investment...


----------



## mleok

Moloch said:


> I love the looks of the Royal Oak more but water resistance of 50 meters leans me toward the Nautilus camp. I know that Offshore models exist but they are large for me. No modern sports watch should have under 100 meter water resistance. Is silly for me to change my watch if I want to jet ski or go surfing.


Nothing prevents you from wearing a 50m water resistant watch jet skiing or surfing. If you end up exceeding the depth rating on the watch doing those things, you probably have more important things to worry about than the watch.


----------



## //Napoleon//

I like the AP


----------



## Crunchy

The white dial 41mm RO is mind blowingly beautiful. The waffle dial glitters in the light. That being said, I prefer the nautilus movement.


----------



## Splinter Faction

Moloch said:


> I love the looks of the Royal Oak more but water resistance of 50 meters leans me toward the Nautilus camp. I know that Offshore models exist but they are large for me. No modern sports watch should have under 100 meter water resistance. Is silly for me to change my watch if I want to* jet ski *or go *surfing*.


 Yikes! I guess that Nautilus bracelet must be as strong as it looks.


----------



## GETS

Well this is a very old thread revived - but for those that are thinking about which of the two to buy?

I would go for the AP RO any day of the week. Not because the Nautilus is a poor watch - it's not - it's very nice indeed. But you can get the AP RO for about 40% of the price of a Nautilus and they are so close in terms of quality the saving is an absolute no brainer. 

And the AP bracelet is far superior as well.


----------



## heuerolexomega

I own both, and to me the both are very versatile and amazing watches. There is some overlapping but there are differences in my eyes. The AP has more of an industrial look, but that's part of the concept and I like that. Patek has a less industrial look; its a little more dressy, don't think the bracelet is inferior is just more delicate; a different concept. As far as scratches both suffer from that but I have to say that AP is better on that department. Both are very accurate but my patek has the edge in my experience; of course other might have different experience. My AP is within 3 sec a day (and that's pretty good). My Patek is within 1 sec a day or less. 
But when you see the price difference is hard to justify the Nautilus, so yes I think the AP is better bang for your buck. You really have to love the Nautilus to justify the price difference.

At the end is very subjective because both are excellent watches one slightly more rugged than the other. 
For me I like more the 15300 than the 5711; but I don't feel the same way if you compare it to the 5712.

Regards


----------



## omega1234

GETS said:


> Well this is a very old thread revived - but for those that are thinking about which of the two to buy?
> 
> I would go for the AP RO any day of the week. Not because the Nautilus is a poor watch - it's not - it's very nice indeed. But you can get the AP RO for about 40% of the price of a Nautilus and they are so close in terms of quality the saving is an absolute no brainer.
> 
> And the AP bracelet is far superior as well.


Its weird seeing this thread revived every once in a while, its from my early days on WUS. If it helps anyone, I, the OP, have seen both in the steel and think the AP is the better buy.


----------



## lichmd

Great thread, and a fun one to have read through now.
I think these, specifically the 15202 Jumbo and the 5711 Nautilus, are excellent examples of high end watch manufacture and wonderful to wear.
When it came time to pick one last year I choose the 5711.
Like so many things in life it came down to feel and emotion. I love the Jumbo, but the Nautilus preyed on me until I found one.

I will one a Jumbo eventually

Cheers


----------



## valante

tried both.

pp is to dressy for me.

jump on the AP and now own several of them. AP just addictive


----------



## inzaghi84

They are just about equal to me, maybe the jumbo has the edge because it was the original Genta piece, while the Nautilus came after.

But I got the Nautilus in the end as it fits me (and many other small wristed folk) better.


----------



## Dane17

watchguyinnyc said:


> HI ...for a Audemars Royal oak 39mm...what is a better investment blue or white dial for resale?


The AP 15400 in blue was hard for me to find. Took me about 6 weeks of searching. Apparently it's a "boutique only" piece so harder to get. The white and black face were readily available. Will this help resale? Probably, but the blue ones also cost more for the reasons above.

My advice would be to purchase whichever one appeals to you. These watches must IMHO be seen in person to appreciate.


----------



## HRC-E.B.

To my eye, the Royal Oak is the quintessential, original Genta design. I find that the other pieces he made for other brands "along similar lines" are all a bit confused, trying to look similar to the Royal Oak while not looking the same.

I understand how Patek is the more revered brand among WIS generally but, to me, the truest expression of Genta's design idea when it came to a watch of the general look/feel of the Royal Oak/Nautilus is the Royal Oak.


----------



## eamonn345

AP 15400 all the way!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valante

eamonn345 said:


> AP 15400 all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice piece mate


----------



## kkchome

I prefer the AP, personally.


----------



## Bree

What a deliciously difficult decision! I personally prefer the AP though


----------



## heuerolexomega

Don't settle, if you like both then get both


----------



## HRC-E.B.

heuerolexomega said:


> Don't settle, if you like both then get both


Ah! The joys of unlimited funds!

D'OH! I just woke up now...


----------



## pmascia88

all the way! AP!

 


----------



## audemars piguet

To me, Audemars Piguet royal oak is much better than Patek Philippe Nautile because Audemars Piguet Watches provides a royal look to man. The Audemars Piguet Royal Oak is the quintessential, original Genta design. If you are looking for a present for your father on a special occasion like Fathers Day , you should purchase Audemars Piguet Royal Oak.


----------



## tony20009

audemars piguet said:


> To me, Audemars Piguet royal oak is much better than Patek Philippe Nautile because Audemars Piguet Watches provides a royal look to man. *The Audemars Piguet Royal Oak is the quintessential, original Genta design. If you are looking for a present for your father on a special occasion like Fathers Day , you should purchase Audemars Piguet Royal Oak.*


It has always seemed to me that so long as you produce your dramatic effect, accuracy of detail matters little. 
― Arthur Conan Doyle

Red:
I'm reluctant to say this because that's a might big statement coming from someone of whom I know nothing re: their horological "chops"/thinking/WUS forum intent, and whereby the statement itself is factually incorrect. Time will tell if the comment about is make from simply not knowing or whether it's a boorish attempt to stir controversy about what's "quintessential" or what's "original."

Of the two -- Nautilus and RO -- the RO came first, 1972 vs. 1976. Genta, however, designed scores of watches for Omega before either of those two. The thing to keep in mind is that Genta didn't just stumble into designing watches when he reached his forties. The man had twenty years of watch designing experience prior to designing either the RO or Nautilus. Accordingly, there are quite a few Genta-designed watches that one can get.

Genta designed Omega Constellations: C-shape Ref.168.009 and Ref. 14900, respectively.

















He also designed the iconic "pie pan" Constellation seen below. The official name for the dial is "douze 'pans," which is French for "twelve facets."

















It can be said that he ostensibly designed Omega Seamaster models as well, although according to his wife, he designed individually the major visual components of the Seamasters in which his hand showed, and Omega "cherry picked" them to form a Seamaster and on which one find the "beads of rice" bracelet design. (http://users.tpg.com.au/mondodec//Gerald_Genta_Designed_Omega_Constellations.pdf)

































All the watches noted above are Genta designs from the 1960s, predating AP's and PP's Genta-designed products.

Genta also designed watches for other companies. One of them was Universal Geneve. Since one doesn't hear much about UG, but Genta's name pops up often enough, I'll share some details...

*Universal Geneve Polarouter *(ca. 1954)
This watch was designed by Genta. The watch's workings were created by Universal Geneve in response to the Scandinavian Airlines' request for a watch that could resist the effects of the magnetic fields experienced when flying over the North Pole to take advantage of a shorter route between Europe and California. The watch became the official timepiece of the Scandinavian Airline System.

1954's initial iteration of the watch came with an automatic, chronometer certified movement (Cal. 138 SS) and contained a pendular mass oscillating between two shock absorbers. The 1955 version saw a new movement (Cal. 215 Microtor), along with a name change. When Genta designed it and in its initial release in 1954, the name of the watch, and one the dial was "Polarouter;" it shortly afterwards (1955) was changed to "Polerouter." Genta was 23 when he designed the Polarouter.

Key features of the Genta Polarouter/Polerouter 

"Bombe" lugs 
Inner index ring along 
Engraved screwed caseback with the sketched North Pole route, 
Watches made expressly for SAS aircrews have the SAS logo on the dial. The watches were offered in SS and yellow and rose gold. A nice video of the Polerouter is here: 




Various Polerouter/Polarouter waches can be had these days for a very modest sums.

https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/watches/universal/polerouter/lpi 
















Source: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/universal-geneve-polerouter-question-399060.html










Having shared all that, yes, the RO is the quintessential Genta design available from AP just as the Nautilus is the quintessential Genta-designed watch available from Patek Philippe. In each case, they happen to be the only ones available, so it's no surprise that for each maker, they are "quintessential." For consumers/collectors, however, they are merely additional Genta watches, and they happen to be the ones that are most expensive to buy.

*Miscellaneous Musing:*
Though not temporally relevant to his discussion, it is worth noting too that Genta even designed Mickey Mouse watches. Only one is pictured below, but there is a WUS thread that goes into great detail about them: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/gerald-genta-retro-fantasy-reference-guide-1078824.html .










Some other Genta designs:

















I've often written/suggested that folks develop a theme to guide their collecting. A Genta-theme is one just one such example, but as one can see, that theme provides great variety in watch styles, materials and complications will result in a managably sized collection and includes watches from throughout the spectrum of watch types available. Additionally, it'll show one that great watches don't at all need to be entirely serious or expensive, which is one thing that often seems forgotten in forums like WUS.

Blue:
Wow. AP RO money is a lot to spend if after giving the watch to one's father one discovers he doesn't much care for it. I'm sure many a father would appreciate the sentiment, but there's no guarantee that as many are keen to own an RO.

I know my own father has seen me and my son wear our ROs, and he didn't so much as comment on it with his typical, "I see you got yourself another watch. Was this one as expensive as the last one you showed me?" He's quite content with his now very old (1970s vintage) Rolex Oyster. I doubt he'd wear an RO if I gave him one; it's just not his style.

All the best.

And in the absence of facts, myth rushes in, the kudzu of history.
― Stacy Schiff,_ Cleopatra: A Life _


----------



## ciaca

long story, Royal Oak VS Nautilus.
Remaining in topic with the selection choice proposed by the opener, i guess it's not the "best" possible.
Imho in the actual range of models by the two brands, the more significant comparison could be a Royal Oak perpetual calendar with it's superb 2120 ultra thin automatic movement (and one of the most efficient and well made perpetual plate) opposed to the Nautilus ref. 5712, the only one who benefits of the beautiful cal. 240 ultra thin automatic movement with its particular micro rotor winding system.
Between theese two, anyway, i would go straight to the AP; you can grab a good and recent used piece for almost the same street price of a new 5712.
Both two, for sure, is not a bad idea :-d


----------



## shartouh

omega1234 said:


> The other day I was at a watch store getting my dad a watch box for father's day. The store was an AD of Blancpain, AP, UN, etc. I had previously assumed the Fifty Fathoms as my grail, but didn't particularly care for it in person. I did finally see the Royal Oak in person and it was one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen. I will purchase one eventually, but not for a little while. So, I was looking at watches and decided to check out the PP Nautilus and realized it was somewhat reminiscent of the AP RO. I was wondering which watch people on here prefer. They are both excellent examples of horology and my 2 favorite sportier watches, but personally, I care for the AP RO better.
> 
> View attachment 740585
> View attachment 740586


Ofcourse PAtek Philippe No Questions. Ap has just High expencive Service after few Years for nothings.


----------



## shartouh

mleok said:


> To me, the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak, and the Patek Philippe Nautilus cries out for the clean dial of the time only variants. I am particularly fond of the blue dialed 5711 and the 40th Anniversary version of the Royal Oak Jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I have a Vacheron Constantin Overseas, which I find to be quite elegant yet modern in a 42.mm case. It makes interesting use of the Maltese cross motif in the bezel, bracelet, and clasp. Indeed, the bracelet is a work of art, every bit as comfortable is the Nautilus, but yet much more substantial. It doesn't use an in-house movement, but rather a refinished JLC calibre 889.


High end Trinty but Patek is allways the first between them.


----------



## shartouh

Tick Talk said:


> In terms of genetics, the Royal Oak and Nautilus not only shared a designer, but also movements for a period. Along with the (non-Genta) Vacheron Constantin 222, they all originally housed versions of the JLC 920 caliber. AP and VC have never stopped using this superb ultra-thin automatic and within the last few years both have brought its manufacture in-house. IMHO, VC can't bring out an Overseas model with the 1120 caliber soon enough...


But now AP they Use Inhouse Cal. 3210. just VC Oversea still use JLC 920 in Sport watches Overseas


----------



## plastique999

I am trying to decide between 15305OR vs 5712R

















Sent from my 16M


----------



## ciaca

> But now AP they Use Inhouse Cal. 3210. just VC Oversea still use JLC 920 in Sport watches Overseas


I guess you're wrong.
AP still uses the caliber 2120 in its royak oak flat family (15202 and perpetual calendar royal oak).
They reserved the right to build the caliber, like VC did, when they sold their stoke quotes of the JLC company to the Richemont group in the early 2000's.
VC never used the JLC 920 (named 1120 in their line of movements) in the overseas family but the original 222 ultrathin vintage sporty watch.



plastique999 said:


> I am trying to decide between 15305OR vs 5712R


In this case i would go straight forward to the PP5712R ;-)

Regards


----------



## tony20009

plastique999 said:


> I am trying to decide between 15305OR vs 5712R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Dear, God, Plastique! I don't even know where to begin comparing and contrasting those two, so I won't. There's just nothing in the world that lets me step into a mindset that has a skeleton watch and any non-skeleton watch as the final two watches in any comparison I might conceive. LOL

Good luck making your decision.

All the best.


----------



## plastique999

tony20009 said:


> Dear, God, Plastique! I don't even know where to begin comparing and contrasting those two, so I won't. There's just nothing in the world that lets me step into a mindset that has a skeleton watch and any non-skeleton watch as the final two watches in any comparison I might conceive. LOL
> 
> Good luck making your decision.
> 
> All the best.


Tony, humor me! 
I know they are quite different watches, truth is I am 95% certain I will pick up the AP...it truly is a work of art. 
The 5712 is stellar in its own right but I don't necessarily need the complications though they are useful to have. 
What's your comparison opinion on aesthetics and quality?

Sent from my 16M


----------



## mleok

shartouh said:


> But now AP they Use Inhouse Cal. 3210. just VC Oversea still use JLC 920 in Sport watches Overseas


The AP 15202 uses a JLC 920 based movement, and the VC Overseas uses a movement based on the JLC 889/2.


----------



## ciaca

> the AP...it truly is a work of art.


I guess there is no artwork in that AP. 
Nor the common automatic 3120 movement, something ordinary like many others of this age, neither the skeleton work, with its pieces cutted in the industrial way by electro-erosion with any handmade engraving.

Regards


----------



## rvr06

plastique999 said:


> I am trying to decide between 15305OR vs 5712R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Royal Oak, no doubt. The AP is the original.


----------



## shartouh

plastique999 said:


> I am trying to decide between 15305OR vs 5712R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Take PP is better and less in service.


----------



## shartouh

mleok said:


> The AP 15202 uses a JLC 920 based movement, and the VC Overseas uses a movement based on the JLC 889/2.


Now you have roght. yes it is


----------



## Crunchy

plastique999 said:


> I am trying to decide between 15305OR vs 5712R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 16M


These are two super beautiful watches. Very hard to decide, I'd take both!


----------



## Verdi

Both iconic. 
I'd get the PP. It's more versatile. The RO skeleton will stick out a bit too much while wearing a suit!


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

plastique999 said:


> I am trying to decide between 15305OR vs 5712R
> 
> Sent from my 16M


IMO the 15305OR is more 'interesting' looks wise but not as versatile as the 5712r. If you haven't already, try both on. I was "head-sold" on a RO until I tried one on and it just didn't look or feel right on me. I am coming round to preferring both of these with a bracelet, suits the design better. When I tried the 5712r I felt like it was missing the bracelet after trying the steel pieces. A very subjective preference though


----------



## tony20009

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> IMO the 15305OR is more 'interesting' looks wise but not as versatile as the 5712r. If you haven't already, try both on. I was "head-sold" on a RO until I tried one on and it just didn't look or feel right on me. *I am coming round to preferring both of these with a bracelet*, suits the design better. When I tried the 5712r I felt like it was missing the bracelet after trying the steel pieces. A very subjective preference though


I feel that way about nearly every watch for which "sport" is part of how I'd describe its styling, be it "sporty dress" or "dressy sport." I tend to go for rubber as my second preference, although there are skin bands that would also compliment sporty looks or watches that "work" with skin straps.

All the best.


----------



## plastique999

tony20009 said:


> I feel that way about nearly every watch for which "sport" is part of how I'd describe its styling, be it "sporty dress" or "dressy sport." I tend to go for rubber as my second preference, although there are skin bands that would also compliment sporty looks or watches that "work" with skin straps.
> 
> All the best.


Interesting, as I prefer leather bands over bracelet. I've changed over most of my bracelets to leather...VC Overseas, Breitling, Heuer Monaco, etc. For me, the leather strap seems more versatile.

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Stensbjerg

Seiko SBGA031 for me there are just to Many of AP RO and PP Nautilus out there.;-)


----------



## tony20009

plastique999 said:


> Interesting, as I prefer leather bands over bracelet. I've changed over most of my bracelets to leather...VC Overseas, Breitling, Heuer Monaco, etc. For me, the leather strap seems more versatile.


I'll tell you. Visually, I think straps are more elegant looking in general. (there're always exceptions) Bracelets work for me best more than any other reason because I've a habit of jumping into the shower and not removing my watch. I'm at the point were I've decided that anything I buy has to work with my life as I live it, and that I'm not going to alter my behavior -- be it smart, dumb, right, wrong, etc. -- for the sake of a trinket.

I think too I slightly prefer wearing things loosely around my wrist rather than snugly, and I can't stand skin straps worn lose, even the ones equipped with deployment clasps.

All the best.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Have 1 in bracelet option, that one make it AP, and the Leather strap make it PP...










Win, win

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littleprince

PP Nauty all the way, too many RO floating around...


----------



## JWNY

Both are great. 5711 or 15202. I would take either


----------



## thehoracle

PP for me but I would love to have either one.


----------



## carpentk37

For what it's worth, I have my sights set on that exact nautilus with the moonphase. May go for the grey background with the leather strap but it's a win win either way for me. I've owned a Royal Oak. Nice watch, wears well, but just isn't "me". Sometimes you just have to go with the one that sings to you the most. That's the PP for me


----------



## shartouh

Stensbjerg said:


> Seiko SBGA031 for me there are just to Many of AP RO and PP Nautilus out there.;-)


You have Right seiko with 36000 HIt-bit with GMT Function Green or silver is cool than AP or PP


----------



## nakedtoes

plastique999 said:


> I am trying to decide between 15305OR vs 5712R
> 
> Sent from my 16M


i will choose stainless steel version for both watches so that i can have both.


----------



## Dane17

I now own a 15400 and 5711. The 5711 is a very different watch in terms of size compared to the 15400. It's slimmer, and dressier. The 15400 is more classic sports watch. I suspect the smaller royal oaks would be more comparable to the 5711.


----------



## Spangles

littleprince said:


> PP Nauty all the way, too many RO floating around...


I'm just quoting this so I have a record of people making this sort of statement.


----------

